# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Timber fence post attachment

## jmn

Just wanting to know the best method to build a picket fence above a concrete block wall. Either post goes into block work before filling and capping or fix post on top of wall with a bracket.  
The fence is only going to 1200 - 1400mm high and the block wall 800mm high at the highest point.  
Thanks  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

I'd be casting a high wind type stirrup into the core filled wall.

----------


## jmn

> I'd be casting a high wind type stirrup into the core filled wall.

  Yes that is a good idea. I have been thinking on how to hide the bracket and that is probably the best way. Thanks for the info.

----------


## ringtail

No worries.

----------


## ringtail

Look what I drove past today. Did a U turn and took some pics.

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha... the top section has already blown off!

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha, yesssss. And they appear to be the bolt down type of U brackets from what I could see from the car. Not stirrups. And the wall is 5 blocks high = engineered maybe ? Dunno, don't care.

----------

